# K2 cinch users?



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

There's good and bad things with the Cinch. It is easier to adjust and get into than the Flow, that's about where it stops though because the weight, lateral flex, and numerous other issues dog it. Flow>K2 for rear entry.


----------



## PalmerFreak (Jul 13, 2009)

Disclaimer: I'm a Flow user.

I've only handled one pair of Cinch's in my life and that was about 6 years ago. They seemed well made but (as you mentioned) they were pretty heavy. If the issues that you mentioned have been rectified and your boots fit well then it would seem to be a solid choice. If more shops carried them where I live I'd give them a second look for comparison purposes.

I'm guessing there are some Cinch users around here and you should be able to get some solid info shortly.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Spacecowboy said:


> I am on the verge of ordering bindings, and heavily leaning Flow. ( thanks to advice in another thread)
> 
> I am intrigued by the Cinch. I slipped my boot into some CTS and they fit like a glove. Took a couple of seconds to adjust.
> 
> ...


had my Cinch CTX for 3 or 4? seasons now? They work great for me. Not going back to regular bindings.


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

I have the k2 ctx cinch (2013) model. they are a great binding, however; they are unbelievably tough to snap in and out of. It take an enormous amount of strength to lock and unlock, and by the end of the day my forearms are like jello. I switched to the Flow NX2 bindings last year and have not looked back. if it were not for that issue, I would have stayed with the k2's.

They also dont open as far as the flows, they stop half way to the ground , where the flows open flat


----------



## Spacecowboy (Feb 18, 2015)

I did notice that the Cinch was harder to open and close, but didnt think of it as something too difficult. Was ready to order the flows, but then saw some CTS Cinch 2015 on Ebay brand new and its a substantial savings. The thing is, at my level of riding it probably doesnt matter!


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Spacecowboy said:


> I did notice that the Cinch was harder to open and close, but didnt think of it as something too difficult. Was ready to order the flows, but then saw some CTS Cinch 2015 on Ebay brand new and its a substantial savings. The thing is, at my level of riding it probably doesnt matter!


I bought mine at a SportChalet Summer Sale for $150, pulling them close has never been a problem frankly, after you set them right. Make sure your heel is sitting properly on the base. that might be why locking them feels so hard for you?

I would probably go with the GNU for a second pair, because of that micro buckle. But I can achieve the same result on the Cinch slapping up the upper strap a couple of clicks once on the chairlift.


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

Trust me if you are in area with short vert 1000 or less. This will be an issue


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Right now Im in an area with zero snow.. the worst. We're getting few inches this weekend... I'll set up the A-Frame and carve.


----------



## rafavilardo (Feb 21, 2014)

I have a K2 Cinch CTS Snowboard Bindings 2013 and for me its a really nice one. As I have a nice beer belly, :happy: it helps me a lot.

But I agree that sometimes is hard to lock/unlock and at the end of the day your forearm might hurts but I think this was an issue in the past. By the way, I really don't know why this happens randomly.


----------



## Spacecowboy (Feb 18, 2015)

A little research shows that there were complaints about the cables coming out of the groove that guides it on the Cinch when you open and close the highback. Nobody here has mentioned that. is this a problem that has been fixed? I am willing to take a shot at something less popular, but not if there are issues that will make me want to drop them in the dumpster at the bottom of a run.


----------



## rafavilardo (Feb 21, 2014)

Yes. Its a problem and happens with mine (2013 version). Sometimes you need to put the cable back to place. Its easy to fix when happens but its boring.


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

Same thing happens to me on my 2013 model. But it is not a big deal the force to latch was the dealbreaker


----------



## snowbrdr (Oct 18, 2010)

I had the ctxs for a couple seasons and found it just too hard to pull up the back latch. I went with the gnu mutants in 2013 and have used them ever since. The mutants are a two step process to latch up but it's "usually" much easier. Much easier than the ctx. The only problem I've had is sometimes not getting my toe in the toe cap correctly and then latching is hard and you have to fiddle. I also put duct tape on the ladders to keep me from accidentally kicking the strap and over tightening the ratchet. I found that happening and when I got to the top and tried to bind in, I would have to readjust. Overall I love the mutants, especially when I'm out with skiers that don't wait at the top to bind in.


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

snowbrdr said:


> . The only problem I've had is sometimes not getting my toe in the toe cap correctly and then latching is hard and you have to fiddle. .


this is why I sent my gnu's back. I hated toe cap


----------

